# And it begins...



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I took the rain sheets off the mares yesterday, curried off enough hair to make an oddly colored chestnut/bay horse, used the last of 2015 fly spray (I'll never buy Pyranha again) and bought a gallon of Ultrashield today.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

"The Shed!"

*long dramatic horror movie scream*


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> "The Shed!"
> 
> *long dramatic horror movie scream*


I hate it when you're working away and the wind suddenly shifts...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Ordered one of these and got it this evening. Tried it on the dog and wow...it was pretty amazing. Taking it out to the barn tomorrow.

http://www.sleekez.com/products/10-sleekez-horse-grooming-shedding-tool


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

basketti said:


> Ordered one of these and got it this evening. Tried it on the dog and wow...it was pretty amazing. Taking it out to the barn tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.sleekez.com/products/10-sleekez-horse-grooming-shedding-tool


I use a long toothed rubber curry and a long metal toothed dog brush. The dog brush can't be used on sensitive areas but I can get great gobs of hair off their croup in seconds. Plus it's perfect for manes and tails.  The chestnut mare loves to have her face done with the rubber curry, she just sighs and nearly falls asleep.

I've seen my farrier use his rasp and it works a lot like the sleekez.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I must be a currying maniac. My boy is almost summer ready.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

RideBarefoot said:


> I must be a currying maniac. My boy is almost summer ready.


Or you live in the south. &#9786;&#65039; Still shorter days and colder weather in the far north.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

basketti said:


> Or you live in the south. &#9786;&#65039; Still shorter days and colder weather in the far north.


Down around freezing, or a bit below, at night for the next week. :yuck:


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

We still have snow in the forecast. :hammer:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> We still have snow in the forecast. :hammer:


I'm sorry. It's totally unfair, and it happens here too. I rarely plant my garden until Memorial Day weekend because it's common to have freezes until then.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

basketti said:


> Or you live in the south. &#9786;&#65039; Still shorter days and colder weather in the far north.


Close to DC. We have gotten a fair bit of nice weather lately, but he didn't have a blanket on at all this winter.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I have a blanket of white hair in the corral. I've ended up with several gray/white ponies ... all of whom seem to come equipped with yak-like winter coats and now everyone is shedding ... everywhere! There are even white spots where they've rolled up in the pastures.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My Tommy used to love to be vacuumed. LOL Actually, he loved anything grooming--brushing, bathing, you name it. I attribute that to his years on the track. His winter coat was so thick, I would curry, scrape, even had an attachment for a cordless drill that would whisk a lot of the hair off and I seemed to be at it forever. When I was done, I'd swear I could stuff a loveseat with the sheddings. 

I used to complain about the shedding, but I sure do miss it. Go figure.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Tommyice said:


> I used to complain about the shedding, but I sure do miss it. Go figure.


I had a similar thought about that the other day.
We talk about shedding or defrosting hoses in the winter or any of the other seasonal inconveniences of horsey life. But really, if it was that awful, we wouldn't keep doing it.
But in the end we do it, because they are worth it.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I took the rain sheets off the mares yesterday, curried off enough hair to make an oddly colored chestnut/bay horse, used the last of 2015 fly spray (I'll never buy Pyranha again) and bought a gallon of Ultrashield today.


Haven't tried the ultrashield!
Here in Illinois all hair is off and gone. Birds LOVE us, hair goes fast to bird nests! Swallows in the barn already. Eating radishes and asparagus (my 2 favorites)! Pastures are 10-12" tall. We are having nice slow rains. So far so good for once! Bad thing, flies and mosquitoes and knats are in BIG TIME!
So, IP, Interested in trying Ultrashield. Still not happy with the other fly sprays. Did you order off amazon? 
thanks Terry


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> Haven't tried the ultrashield!
> Here in Illinois all hair is off and gone. Birds LOVE us, hair goes fast to bird nests! Swallows in the barn already. Eating radishes and asparagus (my 2 favorites)! Pastures are 10-12" tall. We are having nice slow rains. So far so good for once! Bad thing, flies and mosquitoes and knats are in BIG TIME!
> So, IP, Interested in trying Ultrashield. Still not happy with the other fly sprays. Did you order off amazon?
> thanks Terry


I ordered it through Valley Vet.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I use Ultrashield too...love the citronella scent.


----------



## MeganB (May 1, 2016)

My Thoroughbred and mini is almost completely shed out! With hardly any help from me! That's always my favorite. My quarter horse on the other hand still looks wooly even after spending an hours currying.

Ultrashield is my favorite as well.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I ordered it through Valley Vet.


Thanks IP, just found it at our Farm & Fleet. Bought a bottle to try out, they have a couple of different brands. Hopefully this stuff will prevail!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> Thanks IP, just found it at our Farm & Fleet. Bought a bottle to try out, they have a couple of different brands. Hopefully this stuff will prevail!


Try rotating sprays- Endure is another good one that is a bit more sweat resistant than other formulas.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Try rotating sprays- Endure is another good one that is a bit more sweat resistant than other formulas.


Thank you I will do that! Makes sense!


----------

